# NEW Technique: Combining Vinyl, Transfer Paper & Twill



## JoshEllsworth

*NEW Innovation: Combining Vinyl, Transfer Paper & Twill*

And another one - I figured I might as well start pulling out the stops and posting more of my experiments - this is the result of a day I had in the demo room some time ago...

*Brief Description of Innovation:* Heat Pressing an image/graphic onto white twill, then cutting the twill as well as a vinyl encapsulation then heat pressing to garment.

*Equipment Used for Innovation:* Any Heat Press, A Vinyl Cutter that can cut tackle twill, A Printer compatible with selected paper 

*Materials Used for innovation:* I used a clear heat transfer material for the Roland Versacamm but you can use any light colored transfer paper with your inkjet printer. You'll also need Heat Transfer Vinyl to seal the outside edge of the twill, and Pressure Sensitive White Poly-twill as your base

*Accessories Used:* Weeding tools and a cover sheet (I used Kraft Paper)

*Now onto the show...*
This innovation sprung from one that I put out there two years ago that first featured the concept of sealing the edge of tackle twill with cad-cut vinyl instead of sewing it - the article was actually posted right here on T-shirtforums. I have now taken this process one step further and added a full color aspect to it. Before trying to conquer the full color aspect, I would recommend watching this video to gain an understanding of the overall concept and workflow to complete a simple encapsulation of twill with a heat press.

Now after you’ve watched that video here is the explanation of adding a full color image to the process. 

First things first, you must use white twill if you are using a transfer paper or cad-color media for light colors. If you have opaque transfer paper you can use any color twill, but will need to know the basic concepts behind using opaque paper - specifically related to trimming. So…You basically print your full color image on transfer paper, heat seal it to the blank piece of Pressure Sensitive twill. Now you have your image or images on the twill. Take your printed twill piece to the vinyl cutter of your choice. Load the material in and set up your point of origin and then send your cut file that you wish to cut from twill. Now - Remove your lettering/twill design and place it on the garment. 

Onto the next step...
Load your cutter with the cad-cut heat press vinyl of choice then output your cut file that is going to be used with the vinyl. The only way you'll know how to create the cut file is by watching the video that i posted earlier in the post. It involves creating a contour or offset of your original cut line that you cut from the twill to both the inside by .25" and the outside by .25'.

After you have cut your vinyl, weed it of course and then go to your heat press and register the vinyl over top of the twill in preparation to heat press it. 

Heat press the vinyl down with a firm pressure to allow it to conform over the edges of the twill and seal it to your garment.

You have done it!!!

This is not an easy process and there is increased labor, and you must have a pretty good grasp on vinyl cutting, transfer processes and artowrk to accomplish it. 

I love it on hoodies! After all i do have a hoodie as an Avatar

*Other Success Tips: *Try this at first with a small repeatable pattern so that registering your cut to your pressed twill does not become an issue. If you are not using a solvent printing technology, be sure that you have a transfer paper that will stick to the twill and last in the wash. Most twills are 100% polyester. You will not want to use a 'non-durable' transfer paper with this process - that would be like putting ketchup on filet mignon.

When combining the proper components and executing properly you can expect durable results. I have exceeded a few dozen washings with minimal breakdown - just slight cracking in the corners of the film where it is holding down the twill.

Enjoy the photos and please post your comments!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks, Josh! Again, I wish there was a ''thanks'' button, I'd click it. 



> be sure that you have a transfer paper that will stick to the twill and last in the wash. Most twills are 100% polyester.


If the twill is poly, does that mean I would have to use a dye sub paper and ink to make this work? I know my JPSS/pigment ink is not made for poly.

Thanks alot. =)


----------



## alm_limited

*Re: NEW Innovation: Combining Vinyl, Transfer Paper & Twill*

Will the heat press damage the pressure sensitive backing on the poly twill. If using dye sub you would need to heat at high temp (400F) for approx 30 seconds. Anybody try this with dye sub yet?

Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Josh! Again, I wish there was a ''thanks'' button, I'd click it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the twill is poly, does that mean I would have to use a dye sub paper and ink to make this work? I know my JPSS/pigment ink is not made for poly.
> 
> Thanks alot. =)


Since I wrote this, there is now a JPSS for activewear... hmm.


----------



## EXTouch

Hmmmm, I'm going to look more into this. Maybe I should watch the video first, but did we ever get the answer to if you had to dye sub the transfer?

*lots of thoughts...hmmmm*


----------

